# CPT 29581 bundled with 11042?



## gjenkins1224 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can someone please tell me why MCR is now bundeling the 29581 with tht 11042?


----------



## espressoguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Have you tried putting a modifer 59 on the 29581? Do you have 2 separate dx?

I have never had an issue getting compression wrap with debridement paid.


----------

